# Which hand to Hold Slingshot, i.e. Dominate Eye



## judgebc (Jun 26, 2014)

I am Right Handed and Left Eye Dominate.

Do, I hold the slingshot with my left hand?

Thanks, judgebc


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome!

Just like me, i hold the sling on my right!

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If you are left eye dominant, then you are best holding the frame in your right hand and draw with your left, as emitto suggests. You want your dominant eye to be closest to the bands.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Which ever feels more natural to you.

I am right handed and right eye dominant as were my dad and one of my brothers.

I hold in my left hand they both hold in their right and shoot very well....go figure.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

What Charles said.

On the other hand (hur hur), what Rockslinger said is also valid if you try both and find an obvious preference.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What Charles said. Its about seeing the target.Either hand is coordinated enough for a sling shot.


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm right handed, and left eye dominant. I hold the sling in my left hand. I also squint my left eye slightly, forcing my right eye to take over. Works great for me with archery, slingshot, anything.

If I don't squint my left eye, watch out. I do it now without even thinking about it. If I close my left eye, it affects my depth perception.

Experiment, and have lots of fun!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Whatever works best for you Bro.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

try them both ways hammer grip and side shooter. then just stick with what your comfortable with, and dont rush it if youre just starting or getting back into it after a long break. take your time.


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm right eye dominant. I hold the slingshot in my left and pouch in right. That being said I shoot with both eyes open. With both eyes open your dominant eye will take over your vision anyway no matter which way you hold the slingshot.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Applies to me too, I hold with the right.


----------



## Rolex (Jan 22, 2014)

As you, I am right handed and left eye dominate:

Choose a slingshot, which you can use both hands. Practice at every shooting with both hands. As soon as my fingers get tired, I switch the hands. The bottom line is: If the pulling force gets bigger, then I have with the right hand at the pouch the better hits.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

I am right hand and and left eye dominant as well. I had been shooting the past couple years with both eyes open and semi-intuitive style. But I got frustrated that even when I was practicing a lot I just seemed to hit a wall and wasn't getting much more accurate.

So I decided to try shooting holding the slingshot in my left hand. It felt pretty awkward and I came close to taking out some neighbor's windows. I may have gotten the hang of it, but I probably would have taken out a few things accidentally in the process.

So then I went back to holding in my right hand and keeping my right eye (non-dominant) open. That felt awkward too, but after a few days it got easier. I've only been shooting a handful of times in the last few months, but I can see a huge improvement. Today I was shooting a beer can at 10 meters with probably 80+% accuracy. And it's clear that I'm just getting comfortable with this new style and my accuracy seems likely to continue to improve a lot as I get it dialed in.

So my advice, for what it's worth for others, is to try this out for a couple weeks if your natural hand/eye dominance don't line up.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Right handed, right eye dominant. Hold the frame in my left. Both eyes open.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

I am right eye dominant and hold slingshot in left hand. Use whatever works for you and go with it.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I just to pratice more holding frame in my left hand . Im right eyed dominate and shoot lefty botheyes open. Archery i shoot right handed.


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

I just had some dominant eye luck. I had heard on some Nathan video, and also in a book I bought(All about slingshots by Jack Koehler) about the dominant eye. I had just assumed it meant your strongest eye, which for me is my left. I have always shot(rifles etc) sighting with my right eye, even though the target was a bit blurry as its not 20-20 like my left. I was thinking I was going to try and switch which hand I hold my sling shot in. I am right handed. I prefer to hold in my left, same as with bow and arrow.

Long story short...I did some research, discovered what the dominant eye is, and did the test. Its a cool test. My dominant eye is my right, which is exactly the one I have always felt most comfortable with.

I guess thats called dominant eye luck.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I went with the "go with whatever feels good" idea and years later I realized I hold my slingshots and bows in opposite hands. Go figure.


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Rolex said:


> As you, I am right handed and left eye dominate:
> 
> Choose a slingshot, which you can use both hands. Practice at every shooting with both hands. As soon as my fingers get tired, I switch the hands. The bottom line is: If the pulling force gets bigger, then I have with the right hand at the pouch the better hits.


Exactly what I have been doing

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

I hold in right draw with left and am right eye dominant so I cross it up which is from a technical stand incorrect but how could I be wrong if I'm hitting targets and shooting comfortably


----------

